# Driftwood w/Java Moss



## bassclef (Sep 4, 2006)

The size of my plants have forced me to remove a piece of driftwood. I need to sell it fast because it's sitting in a bucket right now under water and a 15w florescent light. Anyone want to take it off my hands for say $15?


----------



## sangpeiris (Jan 14, 2006)

If you can bring it to the DFWAPC meeting next Saturday (21st), I will buy the Java Moss.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Being that you are a new member, you probably don't know that it is against club rules to sell plants to another club member. You may buy the driftwood, and if it happens to have Java Moss on it then all the better. But bassclef cannot sell Java Moss to you. If we mail plants to each other we can reimburse for postage, but that's all. Okay?

Cheryl


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Sang, when you so generously gave me the huge assortment of plants a couple of months ago, I thought you had a good growth of Java Moss growing in the tank. What happened to them?


----------



## bassclef (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for enlightening me. I would like to see this piece in someone's tank other than mine more than I'd like to get money for it.

It would do better in a tank with clown loaches because you might find a few snails here and there. :neutral: 

I cannot make the meeting tomorrow, however, if someone wants it speak up and we can make arrangements..


----------

